# Help!! Best Forklift Motor For My Toyota?



## alvin (Jul 26, 2008)

I'm using an 11" dia. GE motor from a Hyster forklift. I think it said 13 hp. on it. The insulation is class H. 200 amps for 1 hour. The output shaft is splined so if you can, get the part in the gear drive that slipped onto the shaft. That will make it easier to make a coupler for it. This motor weighs 250 lbs.

There is a forklift motor thread in the motor section of this forum. 


Alvin


----------



## Yabert (Feb 7, 2010)

Alvin gave you good advices.
A 11'' motor rated around 10Kw for 1 hour at 48v could be perfect for your truck.
If you have the chance, take a look at the brushes and be sure there are big (more than 1'' width) and each one of the 4 pole should count 2 brushes (8 brushes total).


----------



## tcr1016 (Dec 23, 2008)

This is what a forklift repair shop is asking for:

Todd, can you give the number? I think we can help u sir....

How do I get the number?


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi Tcr

If your forklift shops are like the ones here they will have a pile of 11 inch motors they kept "Just In Case"

I am using an 11 inch motor - If I had had a choice I would have gone for a 9 inch
Around here the 11 inch seem to be a lot more common

No point giving numbers - you need to drive over there and ask to have a look


----------



## tcr1016 (Dec 23, 2008)

I am looking for a forklift motor that has high RPM. I am in Calif, since my mom passed away. But since all calmed down, I figured to see how much they are here. I live in Austin TX. So I figure my dad and I would bond and go take a look if the shop gives me a good price.

What is the average price people pay for a used forklift motor, so I don't get ripped off?

Duncan... Does the 11" or 9" have more HP and torque?


----------



## alvin (Jul 26, 2008)

Here is a number from my motor. 36 B 550 5771 MG 02 Part# 1351932

13 1/2 hp. 9.6 KW 1 hr. .


The forklift had these numbers.

Hyster 50 EE


Model# E 60 XM - 33

Serial# F108V11831V


SID# 106849


3500 RPM might be the highest I have run the motor. I am not sure of that.

http://www.evalbum.com/preview.php?vid=3728 This is a link to my truck. The under the hood pic is not up to date.

Edit: I gave $50 for my motor. That is what they thought the scrap value was. And they liked the idea of converting a truck to electric. Since then I have spent $350 having the bearings replaced and the commutator turned.


----------



## tcr1016 (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks hopefully they can understand that or I will wait till I get back to TX.



alvin said:


> Here is a number from my motor. 36 B 550 5771 MG 02 Part# 1351932
> 
> 13 1/2 hp. 9.6 KW 1 hr. .
> 
> ...


----------

